# Baby Ember Tetra



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi, I was looking to transfer some of my FR shrimps to my other tanks, then I found a baby Ember Tetra. It's in a heavily planted 22 gallon long tank from Stuart. Cheers Tim


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Always nice to hear a fellow hobbyists successfully breeding fish. 

Thanks for sharing the good news. And great photography skills.


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment but my photography skills pales to most posts in the forum. I'm just happy to see a egg bearer baby make it so far.


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Update: Can't believe how much the baby Ember Tetra has grown in a week. Now, it's not so timid.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool fish and all that moss definitely helps with survival rates!

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute little gaffer! Maybe you will get more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, Stuart and April, here's a video. The little one is feeding with the school. The Threadfin Rainbows are from April's usually does their dance but busy feeding now.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1FH0w9BwDQudG9yT3o4b3BCZDg/view?usp=docslist_api


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

